# Bij gebrek aan opvoeding krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet weten



## CarlitosMS

Hallo

Ik zou graag weten wat deze zin betekent, het gaat over een reportage van het bekende BRT-programma "Panorama" in het jaar 1988 waarin een bejaarde man zegt dat de Marokkanen "bomenklimmers", "weekluizen" en "bananenvreters" zijn.

Bij gebrek aan opvoeding krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet weten.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

CarlitosMS said:


> Bij gebrek aan opvoeding krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet weten.



"Bij gebrek aan opvoeding, krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet beter weten."

Kan je ietwat meer context geven?


----------



## CarlitosMS

Context: Bij gebrek aan opvoeding, krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet weten zoals gebeurt met de bejaarde man die in de reportage van "Panorama" verschijnt.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Dus de bejaarde man wordt/werd beschuldigd van slecht gedrag (dat hij ooit van zijn ouders overnam), omdat zijn mening over buitenlanders slecht is. 
Meer kan ik er niet van maken, want ik heb het programma niet gezien.


----------



## ThomasK

Een "ruwe opinie" vind ik wat vreemd klinken: onbehouwen misschien, onbeschaafd. Komt dat zo voor in het programma?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

ThomasK said:


> Een "ruwe opinie" vind ik wat vreemd klinken: onbehouwen misschien, onbeschaafd. Komt dat zo voor in het programma?



Ik noem het niet verkeerd.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ik denk dat "gebrek aan opvoeding" is een foute zin, het zou beter klinken als volgt: Bij gebrek aan opleiding.


----------



## ThomasK

"Ruwe"; grove? (Vermoedelijk "rough" of …?)


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Bij gebrek aan opvoeding krijg je ruwe opinies van mensen die niet weten.
> 
> .



Waarschijnlijk niet correct weergegeven. 

Ongrammaticaal. 
Die wat niet weten?

'Die niet beter weten' kan het niet zijn want iedereen weet dat die kwalificaties niets anders dan vulgaire  scheldwoorden zijn zonder verdere eigen inhoud.


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Ik denk dat "gebrek aan opvoeding" is een foute zin, het zou beter klinken als volgt: Bij gebrek aan opleiding.



'Gebrek aan opvoeding' is een heel normaal iets om te zeggen bij ruwe manieren en uitingen. 
Men zegt wel 'hoog opgeleid' en niet 'hoog opgevoed'  'Goede opvoeding' verwijst naar goede manieren. Goede opleiding naar studies.


----------



## CarlitosMS

eno2 said:


> 'Gebrek aan opvoeding' is een heel normaal iets om te zeggen bij ruwe manieren en uitingen.
> Men zegt wel 'hoog opgeleid' en niet 'hoog opgevoed'  'Goede opvoeding' verwijst naar goede manieren. Goede opleiding naar studies.


Mijn Nederlands is niet perfect, bedankt voor uw wijze hulp!!!


----------



## eno2

Graag gedaan.


----------

